#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа в Запорожье, на острове Хортица

## Prepodobny

Дорогие друзья,

Рады сообщить вам об открытии 7 июня этого года, первой на Украине традиционной буддийской ступы.  :EEK!: 
Ступа начала строится в мае сего года,  заказывались формы,  Составные части отливались из бетона и привозились на участок для дальнейшей сборки. 
Сборка закладывание реликвий и освящение проводились с 1 по 7 июня на острове Хортица (Запорожье), в строгом соответствии с тибетским каноном. В неё были заложены все необходимые священные субстанции, включая святую самопроявившуюся реликвию Рингсел, которая появилась внутри Великой ступы Сваямбху, Катманду. и много других реликвий, которые были поднесены многими йогинами из разных традиций. Ступа строилась с благословения преподобного Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче и Его Святейшества Чатрала Ринпоче, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, под руководством Ламы Сонама Дордже. По нашему приглашению на место строительства с 1 по 7 июня и ранее приехали все желающие и приняли участие в сборке и освящении ступы, а также в ретрите по накоплению заслуг, который проходил на острове Хортица, прямо около ступы. Ретрит рассматривался как неотъемлемая часть возведения ступы и возможность накопить невероятное количество заслуги. Как сказал сам Будда Шакьямуни, строительство ступы – это одно из пяти деяний, которые приносят максимальную заслугу в этом мире. Ступа является репрезентацией просветлённого ума Будды.

Письмо от Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, настоятеля монастыря «Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линг» (Боднатх, Катманду, Непал)

«Я рад поздравить украинскую сангху с их заслуживающими особое восхищение усилиями по строительству первой буддийской ступы на Украине. Это действительно замечательное событие!

Создание ступы, которая является символом просветлённого ума всех Будд, оказывает очень глубокое положительное влияние на мир и его обитателей. Ступа содержит сотни тысяч молитв, мантр, драгоценных пилюль и священных реликвий реализованных мастеров и обладает силой приносить мир, счастье и процветание в данной местности, помогать чувствующим существам и вести их к освобождению.

Польза от строительства ступы неизмерима. Практикующие, участвующие в строительстве ступы, а также все, кто спонсирует её создание, кто делает подношение ступе, кто выказывает уважение ступе и совершает обхождение вокруг неё, кто простирается перед ступой, думает о ступе или просто видит ступу, накапливают огромную заслугу, очищают последствия бесчисленных разрушительных поступков, совершённых в этой и предыдущих жизнях, и таким образом вступают на путь к просветлению. Даже на тех, кто просто услышит слово «ступа», прольётся дождь благословений.

Я всем сердцем радуюсь и молюсь, чтобы благодаря этой ступе учение Владыки Будды распространилось на Украине, чтобы в этой выдающейся стране появились реализованные практикующие, а также множество новых ступ.

С любовью и благословениями,
Тулку Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче»
 :Big Grin: 
Ретрит проводил Лама Сонам Дордже. Размещались участники ритрита в палаточном городке прямо возле ступы и на ближайшей базе отдыха АО "Запорожсталь".

В освящении ступы так же принимали участие монахи и послушники из ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи (УЧИТЕЛЬ ДЗЮНСЭЙ ТЭРАСАВА-СЁНИН). 

Уже после строительства, ступа чудесным образом была благославлена 17-ым Кармапой.
http://vkontakte.ru/photo32558138_132612087
- фото по которому происходило благославление.
 :EEK!: 

По всем вопросам можно обращаться к руководителю буддийской общины Виктору
+38(093)356-18-99, +38(095)4419401
prepodobny@optima.com.ua

обсуждение на форуме 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5

 :Kiss: Огромное спасибо 
- всем членам запорожской общины, участвовавшим в подготовке ритрита, благоустройстве территории, регистрации и встрече приезжающих и др.,
- Данилу и его помощникам, изготавливавшим ЦА-ЦА.
- архитектору Сергею, сделавшему проект ступы,  
- Игорю (СПАС) и его команде, изготавливавшей формы и помогавшей монтажу ступы на всех этапах, 
- скульпторам Алексею и Андрею и двум Викторам, которые изготавливали формы высокой сложности, 
- Андрею и Свете Молодцовым, изготовившим железобетонные конструкции, 
- Саше, Андрею и Борису - членам запорожской общины, помогавшим изготавливать арматуру и форму,
- команде йогинов из разных традиций и городов выполнявших земельные и другие работы, откликавшихся на все другие просьбы,
- Галине, Алине и Ирине, готовившим пищу на всех членов ритрита, Оксане с Леной, закупавшим продукты.
- Юре, обеспечивавшему транспортную поддержку,
- Ане, замечательной художнице и её команде, помогающей в росписи ступы,
- меценату, обеспечившему материальную поддержку,
- и конечно Ламе Сонам Дордже (Ламе Олегу) без которого это строительство было бы не возможным
 :Wink: 
и всем тем, кто принимал участие в ретрите и строительстве ступы, оказал материальную или моральную поддержку, или просто сорадовался возведению ступы, накопившим и предоставившим возможность накопить великую заслугу на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Prepodobny

Добрый день!

Спасибо за внимание к проблемам Запорожской ступы.

Участок, на котором построена ступа, согласно техпаспорту, является огородом, отведенным под пользование хозяину участка по конкретному адресу - ул. Дом отдыха, 1.
Ступа не является жилой застройкой.
Ступа является элементом ландшафтной архитектуры (садово-парковой скульптурой).
Да и фундамента там практически нет, ее основание находится немного ниже уровня грунта, который к стаи насыпали а не выкапывали.
Кроме того, это место расположено не в природоохранной, а в историко-культурной части заповедника, где нельзя разрушать исторко-культурные памятники и памятки, а это место не является таковым, а вообще огород на котором можно копать и сажать. Так что ничего не нарушено и не разрушено.

Ни каких наездов или действий со стороны каких либо структур нет.
Может и есть какие-то скрытые и тайные, но мы, которые можем являться объектом наезда, ничего об этом не знаем.

Есть одна не очень лицеприятная статья в Запорожском МИГе, о сомнительном статусе строительства, но все толерантно по отношению к буддизму.
Есть скан этой статьи но не знаю как ее разместить на форуме без ссылки на сайт
http://vkontakte.ru/photo32558138_132612088 

Еще заявление православной церкви в КП :
http://www.kp.ua/daily/110609/182936/

И несколько негативных высказываний на небуддийских городских форумах с 
упоминанием бабы яги, языческих в которых мы пытаемся мягко объяснить о 
пользе ступы:
http://gorod.dp.ua/forum/showthread.php?t=94304
http://www.zabor.zp.ua/forum/viewtop...?p=91468#91468



На настоящий момент в прессе ничего по поводу строительства ступы не пишут.
Был легкий ажиотаж в последние дни перед открытием, и сразу после, ряд газет 
хотели быть первыми по освещению этих событий.
Волна статей в прессе и интернете прошла, все утихло.


С уважением

председатель буддийской общины
Виктор Преподобный.

----------


## Prepodobny

В настоящее время вокруг ступы выкладываются из экологически чистого песчаника дорожки для простираний и коры.
Планируется установить по периметру подставки для благовоний, свечей и др. подношений и молитвенных барабанов.
У кого есть фото образцов или вариантов, помогите. Заслуга будет не измерима.

Если есть навыки опыт или схемы, чертежи или описание изготовления молитвенных барабанов, пожалуйста сообщите или бросьте ссылку! Будем очень благодарны.

----------

